# FF 2 Years Ago Won't Dry Up



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

I've never had this problem before, but my Bella is the goat that just keeps on giving. She was a FF 2 years ago, and I've been milking her every morning since. I've tried everything to dry her off, but she just keeps filling up and jumping up on the milk stand for me to milk her. (Not that I milk her just because jumps up there. She just WANTS to be milked.) She is due to kid in less than two months now. 

I'll take any advice you can offer.

What would happen if I can't dry her off by the time she delivers? Would she still make colostrum? 

I'm getting concerned.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Hi Goatie Granny, what a wonderful "problem" if she weren't due to kid! I'm quite new to goats, but it's my understanding that if you need her to dry off, you can just quit milking cold turkey. She'll be uncomfortable in the short term, but her body will reabsorb the milk, and it can focus on perfecting those kids-in-waiting.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

not always best to quit cold turkey.

Yes she will still produce colostrum - if you end up milking that out just save it and bottlefeed the kids. Or if you start milking and notice its colostrum you know kiddos are soon and leave it for them. (only milk her out enough to make comfortable).

Now thats all if you cant get her to dry up before hand.

Just because she jumps on the milking stand doesnt mean you have to milk her all the way out. Start by just relieving the pressure in her udder. Then after a week or so of doing that go down to once a day milking, then every other day then every 2 days every 3 days etc till she is barely producing milk or none at all.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I would switch initially to every other day. Go by feel. Only milk when she's full and tight. And only enough to relieve pressure. She'll taper off by herself. 

I agree. Ignore her "asking" to be milked. Milk on your terms, not hers. If you want to milk through, go right ahead. Once the milk changes color/consistency, start collecting and freezing. She'll produce her colostrum right before, during, and after labor. The transition milk will be higher in butterfat and will be good for the kid(s).


Animals make such personable friends, they pass no criticisms, offer their ears through happiness and sorrows, and yet possess such undying devotion, even whilst they know all our secrets.


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for your kind advice. 

I probably worded that wrong. I don't milk her just because she goes up on the milk stand. I just stated that she jumps up there so ready to give us her milk whether I take it or not. She's a pleaser. 

I've only been milking her when she is really tight, and then it's just enough to relieve her pressure. It's usually once every other day now. This has been going on for a month and she's no closer to being dry then when I started.

I know that her dam milked for over 3 years before her owner bred her again and had to dry her off. Maybe I should not of bred her but just left her to give her milk.... 

I'm afraid that if I milk her out, she'll just be full again the next day and we'll have to start all over. 

I think I'll keep taking just enough to relieve her pressure, but move it out to every 2 1/2 days, then every 3 days, etc. and see if we can make some progress. This doe is a milking machine!! 

She will be nursing her kids when they arrive unless there is some unforeseen problem that arises.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I've read sage really helps dry up does. I'm not really sure dosage, but I read it can help if you need to dry up in a hurry


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you, nchen7. I thought I was out of sage but last night I found a whole bag of it from Mountain Rose Herbs, all tucked away like I hid it on myself or something, LOL! I will start giving her some of that with her feedings. I hope it makes a difference. I'll start with a small handful a day and we'll see how it goes.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

LOL!!!! you were subconsciously saving the sage for this very moment right here!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

That must be the reason! lol!


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

I would be careful with sage. I gave a little to my doe, who I thought was pregnant at the time, and the next day she had white discharge and some signs of heat. I read afterwards that it can induce heat and actually cause abortions. Thankfully, my doe turned out not to be pregnant, and was bred on her next real heat. I am still working to dry her up (and for some reason one half nearly stopped producing, and the other half is huge :doh: ) but I am going to avoid sage for now.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I did some reading, and yes that is true. but it also says if amounts found in food is ok... as with everything, use with caution. I've put like 4 sage leaves in my doe's food the past few feedings, and no issues. sage doesn't like to grow here, so I don't have any more to give.....


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you for mentioning that. I did give her a few leaves, but decided to use other measures for now. I'm sure it would be fine in small amounts, but I don't want to take any chances. 

Thanks again. (And she seems to be drying up a bit now.)


----------



## HappyHarrisFarm97 (Apr 13, 2013)

I used lots of parsley and pulled grain when I dried my doe. I'm not an expert though. I've only done this once! My gal wasn't expecting when I dried her off. I am not sure of the protein requirements for a pregnant doe. I would say pull her grain and her alfalfa until she dries up. I may have done things the hard way, but I cut up all kinds of fruits and veggies for my gal to eat along with big bunches of parsley and her normal browse and rice hay. It took about 10-14 days altogether. Maybe some of these tips could be useful or helpful, if for nothing else than a good chuckle for all you experienced goat farmers!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Thank you, HappyHarrisFarm97. I think you have very good advice.  

Bella is almost dried up now. She's doing great.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

wonderful! I'm in process of drying up my doe. haven't milked her in about 4 days now. I think I'm good to stop (she's not engorged). it's hard to stop milking, and not have milk in the fridge!!!


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh I know what you mean, nchen7! I'm only milking one doe now and we're only getting about 5 or 6 cups a day...not enough, though I'm grateful to have that much. 

I've been just taking a squirt or two from Bella and giving it to the cats the past few days. I think we're good to go...I could probably stop now, too. It's hard to, though! lol. Do you milk out one last time, or just stop and leave what's in there to dry up? I never know which way is best.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I milk out completely one last time. I dry treat and seal (both internal and external).


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

Really? This is my first time drying up a doe. What does dry treat and seal mean? I think I can milk my girl out one more time. Her udder is full but not massive (its still soft and pliable)


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

Dry treatment of choice, I like ToMorrow. I then use Orbeseal internally, and T-Hexx dry cow dip externally.


----------

